# Moss emersed vs submersed



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I find java moss grows fastest, just below the surface, nice and close to the light. Good circulation helps but is not a necessity. You could float a clear plastic tub without lid in a tank with some moss in and only a bit of water if you want to see it grow fast. Poke some holes for circulation.


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

Nordic said:


> I find java moss grows fastest, just below the surface, nice and close to the light. Good circulation helps but is not a necessity. You could float a clear plastic tub without lid in a tank with some moss in and only a bit of water if you want to see it grow fast. Poke some holes for circulation.


so you think it'd be better if i removed the aquaponics bedding(its already a shallow container) and just let the water do its think and grow the moss i want in there?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah, it will be a bit bushy if you don't grow it on wood, bt you should still have good growth.
As long as your java has shiny bright tips, it is growing fast.


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

Nordic said:


> Yeah, it will be a bit bushy if you don't grow it on wood, bt you should still have good growth.
> As long as your java has shiny bright tips, it is growing fast.


thank you! i've learned a lot from you (over all the posts xD)


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

They should grow better emmersed, or at least take faster. Most all except fissidens I've heard are semi-aquatic mosses. 
That being said that way
There is no better way I have seen, all mosses have that adaptation period, then take off
If its browning out emmersed, look into moisture, how bright lighting its getting, or nutrients(possibly never the issue)

method describe:
"I find java moss grows fastest, just below the surface, nice and close to the light. Good circulation helps but is not a necessity. You could float a clear plastic tub without lid in a tank with some moss in and only a bit of water if you want to see it grow fast. Poke some holes for circulation."

works great, you can use anything that floats
check out OK's floating moss objects, i wish i could link you to video
oh wait....
here it is:
credit goes to Oliver Knott or whoever
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inXkVG1fIps


----------

